# Earthquake! !



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We just had an earthquake that measured 5.8 on the scales. It was pretty much felt from Dallas all the way up to Canada
Jim was inside and said that even our dishes rattled in the cabinets. I was put on the deck and the dogs were wrestling so I didn't think anything about it. I just thought it was the dogs jumping around.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoops! I just looked it up, the epicenter was near Pawnee. BTW, Kansas City not Canada. 

Can we say your dogs were oblivious? Mine went insane before the quake hit us in the N. GA Mtns. And the epicenter of that one was some place in SE TN.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Thought of you when I heard the news.Glad to know you're ok in OKL.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Whoops! I just looked it up, the epicenter was near Pawnee. BTW, Kansas City not Canada.
> 
> Can we say your dogs were oblivious? Mine went insane before the quake hit us in the N. GA Mtns. And the epicenter of that one was some place in SE TN.


Mostly that's right , Robin, but it was felt all the way up into Nebraska ( not Canada, not sure where I saw that).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have they said any more on the cause? Are they fracking up near Kansas City or was this one, normal doesn't sound right, but just a normal one?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Odd place to have an earthquake. Glad it wasn't worse. What things to happen!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This area actually has many small quakes. Some natural and some due to fracking. My house is always getting new cracks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really? I'd find that nerve wracking having them that often. The one we had in GA made the house shudder but that was a one of.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin, most of them are so light that they go unnoticed, except for the new cracks in the house that eventually show up.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Thought of you when I heard the news.Glad to know you're ok in OKL.


Thx, CQ!


----------

